# At what age/strength would you look at a metal riser instead of wood?



## XPersinger (Dec 21, 2019)

There are some pretty light aluminium ilf risers on the market. I'd weight till he is a few years older though. 12 or 13.


----------



## Bryce20185 (Nov 25, 2020)

dboeren said:


> My son will be turning 9 in about 5 weeks and he's shooting a wooden takedown bare bow in a local kid's archery league.
> 
> For now he's fine with the equipment he has, but I was wondering at what point it might be a good idea to move to an aluminum riser and ILF limbs. Right now I think a metal riser would be too heavy for him, but is there any general rule of thumb?


Good questions


----------



## gorp (Jul 15, 2021)

dboeren said:


> My son will be turning 9 in about 5 weeks and he's shooting a wooden takedown bare bow in a local kid's archery league.
> 
> For now he's fine with the equipment he has, but I was wondering at what point it might be a good idea to move to an aluminum riser and ILF limbs. Right now I think a metal riser would be too heavy for him, but is there any general rule of thumb?


Probably too late for the OP, posting in case someone else is looking for a lighter setup

I was in the same boat
His first club bow was PSE branded version of the Arc Rolan and there is a larger adult version
I would certainly recommend this for a first bow and up to 15 yards, takes all the toys you want to add to it and really easy to maintain
It was set up with hunting rest and plunger (from my old stock)
But (there is always a but)
There was just no way to send the arrow with enough energy to the 20+ yard distance at his draw length

We tried Galaxy Aspire #29 66" and liked it, it was right about #18 at his draw this being a 66" bow with 2.25 lbs of weight all in
but it was out of stock in any color other than pink so I got to researching and found that Fivics-usa.com sells krossen xenia riser that is a proper ILF and the riser alone is 1.7lb so all in with limbs will be right around 2.25 anyway and now whatever ILF limbs you already have can be shared across

I will post back on his impressions once we put it throgh the paces
The intent is to shoot it barebow indoor


----------

